# Vegetable Garden Layout Basics



## Bill_Brikiatis

Hi Tee -- I'm planning a couple of new raised beds this summer. Typically, what's the minimum amount of space you can leave between the beds? They are running east to west, so sun won't be a problem. 

But the layout will be complicated because I'm planning to put a hoop house over them and will only have a limited amount of space. I know in VA you don't need to worry to much about extending the season with hoop houses.


----------



## Tee

Hi Bill - If you don't need to get any equipment between the garden beds (like wheelbarrows, carts, etc) I would say 18 inches would be about the bare minimum. As long as you have enough room to walk between the beds. If you will need to access the beds with a wheelbarrow or something similar then I would love 4 feet between the beds for ample space.

I'm not sure how you will attach the hoop houses, but if you attach them on the inside of the garden bed then that may help save some space.


----------



## Bill_Brikiatis

The hoop house will be bigger than the beds. There will be extra space for containers. It will be staked deeply into the ground as Eliot Coleman suggests in Four Season Harvest. I probably will go with the minimum of 18 inches that you suggested. I think I can get wheelbarrel access from the side.


----------



## Tee

Sounds like a plan, Bill! Please let me know how it works out with the hoop houses!


----------



## Ginger1

Well guys, it's now July but I'd sure love to see pictures of those hoop houses. Living in MN something like that could not only extend the growing season but protect plants from blistering sun, heavy rains and probably light hail? How strong are these hoop houses and what are they made of?
Thx, AliceMae


----------



## James_Gonzales

I like your explanations about raised gardens. In "Different Vegetable Garden Ideas," you wirte experiment with NO IDEAS, instead of with NEW IDEAS. I will continue to read your suggestions as I look for new ideas on improving my garden.


----------

